# Texas Tech rod w/ Red Cactus



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Here's another one I just finished up. It's a 7'6" Phenix 706M blank, a Fuji soft touch seat, REC Recoil spinning guides, and a red "Original Cactus Blank" butt grip from Turn-tex woodworks. It's for a Red Raider, and the colors are gudebrod scarlet, metallic red, black, and silver. It's going to be used inshore in the LLM. I'll have this one at FTU on the 14th... Hope to see a big turnout!!!


----------



## OwenD (Mar 31, 2008)

Wow, that's one nice looking bit of gear!


----------



## clcanton196 (Jun 22, 2009)

Very nice, and the red cactus just sets it off


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

Kyle, your work is just getting better by each and every rod you do. I cant wait to see it on the 14th. Truly a beautiful piece!!!

I talked to Mark Blabaum today and he is sending one of his fly rods down to show!!!


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

That is really cool.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jun 28, 2008)

Wow, Kyle, that looks AWESOME! I might have to trade you some more cactus blanks for a rod similar to that!


----------



## BIGBADZ71 (Sep 18, 2009)

how much would you charge for you to build one similar to that but in longhorn colors? you can pm me a price.


----------



## Raymond Adams (Apr 17, 2008)

Nice work Kyle!
I really like the look of that cactus but $40 a blank! WoW! I complete 3pc grip set would be well over $100.


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks very much guys!! I really appreciate the feedback!! Raymond, the cactus material is very labor intensive to make. It's a high end product, and will likely remain that way. It's also very similar in price to a high end piece of stabilized burl wood. The good news is that you can get 2-3 butt grips out of a single blank from Turn-tex. My upcharge is $50 for a cactus butt, so you can easily turn $40 into $100-$150 by finishing it and building it into the price of the finished rod. If you've ever been pricked by prickly pear thorns, you'll appreciate the work that goes into making this material!! BBZ71, PM sent. Thanks again ya'll!!! 

KJ


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Does look good.


----------



## gordoleo (Sep 30, 2005)

You are definitely on fire!! That is awesome!!!


----------



## delrod (Sep 13, 2005)

very nice, the cactus rocks


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

SHARP job, Kyle! The red cactus rally does set it off. Another one that I'm looking forward to seeing next Saturday!
Jerry


----------



## boos2 (Aug 18, 2009)

Love it! (class of 93 - go Tech!)


----------

